# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм >  Кто поможет с переездом на новую квартиру.

## Анатолий Валерьевич

Мы на днях осуществили свою давнею мечту и приобрели свой частный загородный дом и ищем надежную компанию которая поможет с переездом. Город Минск.

----------


## Аркадий

Как совет, поспрашивайте у друзей и знакомых в любом случае кто-то из них заказывал подобные услуги и может вам подсказать к кому обратится.

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

Мы когда приобрели новую квартиру в новостройке то встал вопрос о перевозки мебели и стали искать надежную компанию которая занимается грузоперевозками и нам тогда знакомые посоветовали обратиться в компанию https://pomogem.by что мы и сделали. Машина приехала в день обращения. Грузчики все быстро и аккуратно погрузили и перевезли. Если вам нужен переезд, то рекомендую эту компанию.

----------

